# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  bruxismus

## christina1983

hallo ihr lieben zahnis!

ich hab mal ne kurze fachliche frage bzgl. bruxismus. was kann man den abgesehen von einer schiene dagegen tun?

----------


## hennessy

> hallo ihr lieben zahnis!
> 
> ich hab mal ne kurze fachliche frage bzgl. bruxismus. was kann man den abgesehen von einer schiene dagegen tun?


Hallo christina,
die Schiene ist keine kausale, sondern eine symptomatische Therapie.
Um den Bruxismus erfolgreich therapieren zu knnen, mte man die Ursache erforschen und dementsprechend die Noxe beseitigen. 

Ein mglicher Ansatzpunkt:
Meistens versucht der Mensch, den tglichen Stress unbewusst in der Nacht abzuarbeiten. Man sagt ja auch sprichwrtlich: "Bei die Zhne zusammen!" Dies geschieht dann auch, allerdings nicht im Zehntelsekundenbereich wie beim Kauen, sondern ber Minuten und sogar Stunden. Das Kiefergelenk, die Kaumuskulatur, die Zhne und der gesamte Zahnhaltebereich sind entsprechend berlastet.

Also versuch doch mal, Dich selbst zu beobachten. Wann hast Du Stress, kannst Du es abbauen, kannst Du anderweitig Hilfe finden?
Dein Zahnarzt kann Dir auch bungen empfehlen, die Du selbst durchfhren kannst, um z.B. Deine Kaumuskulatur zu entspannen etc. Eine weitere Hilfe wre dann eben die Schiene. Aber wie gesagt: Die Schiene beseitigt NICHT die Ursache.

Viele Gre
hennessy

----------

